# Yoga questions



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I am starting my first FET in theee weeks and I am really keen to try yoga but have no idea where to start. I have been really down since my IVF cycle failed and even though i have been avoiding alcohol, going running every week, and eating the right things, I still feel I am not looking after my body properly. Does anyone have experience of doing yoga and have any advice on what is best in my situation?

Thank you. Annie x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Annie

Sorry to hear about your BFN    I know how tough it is, as I had 5 cycles before I finally got pregnant.

I'm no expert on yoga but did attend classes at my local leisure centre and found them really relaxing. I felt similar to you and went on a real health kick - I cut out caffeine completely, had no fizzy drinks (to cut out aspartame), I drank 3 litres of water every day and exercised regularly. I also started acupuncture and had this right thought pregnancy.

I think all of these things helped - lots of    for the future.

KA xxx

PS when are you planning on cycling again? I was always keen to start another cycle quickly, but after 4 in a row I gave my body a 7 month break - in retrospect I wished I'd had longer gaps for my other cycles


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Annie, if you live somewhere fairly urban lots of Buddhist groups do yoga and meditation sessions, quite often free even. There are also some good yoga for pregnancy dvd's available which mean you can keep doing them when you have your BFP. I think it's best to attend at least a couple of classes before doing it alone as some of the moves can be quite painful if done wrong (yes I learnt the hard way ouchy). As its an FET should be fine, if you do a fresh cycle though check with clinic about any moves that you should avoid, one nurse at my clinic was really keen to say I should avoid over stretching above head, something about it being bad for the ovaries. Good luck.


----------

